# Schaltet sich Pcie 4.0 selber ein???



## Sensix427 (29. April 2020)

Hallo User,

Und zwar habe ich mir ein Rechner zusammen gestellt gehabt:

Cpu: Ryzen 5 3600 ( pcie 4.0 fähig)
Mainboard x470 (nur pcie 3.0)
Gpu: rx 5700 xt (pcie 4.0 fähig)

Ich habe einen komplett neuen pc erstellt gehabt wirklich alles neu. Nur waren mir die x570 mainboards zu teuer. Nun jetzt hab ich mir doch eins gekauft also x470 raus und das x570 rein.

Jetzt meine frage: ich habe alles angeschlossen so wie davor auch. Läuft meine cpu und gpu automatisch auf pcie4.0 oder muss man das einstellen? Und wo kann ich dass nachsehen?

Lg


----------



## max310kc (29. April 2020)

Normalerweise sollte es automatisch laufen. 
Wie man es überprüfen kann? Beispielsweise mit GPU-Z (Grafik) oder CrystalDiskInfo (SSD).
Falls es nicht läuft wie gewünscht: UEFI-Einstellungen


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. April 2020)

Wenn das Board kein PCIe 4 kann, wie soll es dann an die Karte kommen?


----------



## Olstyle (29. April 2020)

Du kannst das mit GPU-Z kontrollieren. Normalerweise muss man dazu nicht weiter einstellen.
Beim Überfliegen deines Posts kann man übrigens leicht übersehen dass es jetzt doch ein X570 Board ist. Das so präsent dargestellte ehemalige X470 ist vollkommen unerheblich für das jetzige Setup.


----------



## Malkolm (29. April 2020)

x570 (und b550) können PCIe 4.0, wuselsurfer.

Abseits davon, sind die Gewinne bei der GPU nur kosmetischer natur. Einen wirklich Mehrwert hast du lediglich dann, wenn die Karte häufig mit Daten versorgt werden muss, sprich wenn die 8GB VRAM überlaufen. Das tritt in Spielen eher selten auf, bzw. sollte genrell dort vermiden werden, da die Leistungseinbußen auch mit PCIe4 deutlich spürbar sind.


----------



## IICARUS (29. April 2020)

Finde es immer gut wenn ein Vorher- Nachher Test unternommen werden kann.
Hast du nun mehr FPS oder zeichnet sich das nur darin aus das dir nun mit GPU-Z statt 3 nun 4 gezeigt wird?



Sensix427 schrieb:


> Läuft meine* cpu* und gpu automatisch auf pcie4.0 oder muss man das einstellen? Und wo kann ich dass nachsehen?


Dein Prozessor läuft nicht mit PCIe4, es stellt die Lan's dazu bereit. Dein Prozessor ermöglicht bis zu PCIe4, daher würde ein X570 Mainboard kein PCIe4 mit bringen wenn kein Prozessor aus der 3000er AMD Generation verbaut wäre.


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. April 2020)

Malkolm schrieb:


> x570 (und b550) können PCIe 4.0, wuselsurfer.


 Sorry, hab ich überlesen.


----------

